# Commsec doesn't display Option exercise prices



## Ashy (3 February 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've been looking into some options on my Commsec account and it doesn't seem to display the exercise prices anywhere.
For instance if you look at MNCO, PENOA, HORO etc on commsec it shows the current price data and says "COMPANY LIMITED OPT DEC12" for example but to find the exercise price of the options I have to look through the company announcments on the Share code and look through a pdf to find it.

Is this normal?  It seems like a pretty annoying hassle to find the exercise price.

I feel like I must be missing it somewhere on one of the pages or something.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## builder2818 (3 February 2012)

Try looking up options on stocks that have higher liquidity than these you mentioned. If you want prices on these, ring the commsec options brokers (i mean call centre consultants).

Why would you want to trade options over these stocks for?


----------

